
US military drone fleet infected by computer virus that 'keeps coming back' - ashitlerferad
http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/us-military-drone-fleet-infected-by-computer-virus-that-keeps-coming-back-1642319
======
quuquuquu
>[read headline]

Hooray! Maybe the US will finally stop being judge, jury, and executioner.

>[read article, which states, "the virus has not yet affected pilots' ability
to operate the drones"]

Well, damn. I guess we can keep our fingers crossed.

[user was arrested for this post]

